# New and in at the deep end



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Hey guys my names Lorraine, im a newbie ........ dont know if there is any females on here that could advise me if there is a t-walk in the body fitness category of the ukbff???? also is there anyone that is selling a black pre-judgeing bikini? or would consider it?? need it for next sunday aarrgghhhh

Thanks guys

L


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi L, dont worry u are not alone and :welcome:


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to mc L


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Lorraine, as Meeky said there is a section just for the ladies

There are a few girls on here that have or are thinking of competing, maybe you could message them for advice

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks guys and big hheeellloooo to you too  i havent competed before and its a very last min thing hehe so panicking a little bit as i dont know exactly what im doing or too expect , also must get this pre-judge bikini or i wont be doing it at all.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What show is it?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

If you really stuck I give you mine I just wear it the weekends Just a joke lmao lol. Just pm extreme and is wife will help you girl


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Its the ukbff body fitness category

in paisley

L


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Lol funny meeky hehe

okay ill pm extreme wen i find my way around hehe

thanks


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lorraine said:


> Its the ukbff body fitness category
> 
> in paisley
> 
> L


I think Meeky is going to that show, give him a wave, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How long have you prepared for this show and what's your background, training, diet, etc


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

yeah i will , only if hes routine for me tho hehehe


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Were you from I may be get you a girl number who can help you girl


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

im in Glasgow meeky


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lorraine said:


> im in Glasgow meeky


Every girl on this forum is from Glasgow, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fleg said:


> 90% of the forum are from Glasgow lol.
> 
> I used to be outnumbered by you southern folk now I feel more of a middle earth kinda guy with you lot so far up north


With my past record, it's probably a good idea the female members live as far away from me as possible, pmsl


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

hehe well im in the right place then  thats a start


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

sorry wrong place lol...put a post up there that wasnt ment to go in here lmao


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Joan.Mc said:


> do any of u guys watch that man V food? omg it was on for hours today on dave. jeezo u wanna of seen some of the burgers ect that he was eating, i was salavating watching it lmao


Hmm, I could eat burgers all day long, lol


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

yep iv seen it, i torture myself watching it hehe


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lorraine said:


> yep iv seen it, i torture myself watching it hehe


What's your daily calories at the moment Lorraine?


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

meeky im in southside glasgow, ye i could go pick it up from her.

Yannyboy im on about 1500 calories just now


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome Lorraine.

PM Rachel Grice - she'll be able to tell you everything you need to know


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

as i said tho, this comp is a very last min thing, someone suggested i should just go for it so im gonna give it a bash


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lorraine said:


> as i said tho, this comp is a very last min thing, someone suggested i should just go for it so im gonna give it a bash


Wow, how fit must you keep yourself to just decide at the last moment to compete!!


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Hi michelle thanks ill do that


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

hehe yannyboy i dont think i do but the people that suggested i enter think im ready for it , ill be fine if i can find out what the heck iv to do hehe im sure


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lorraine said:


> hehe yannyboy i dont think i do but the people that suggested i enter think im ready for it , ill be fine if i can find out what the heck iv to do hehe im sure


Be interesting to see how you find it

Is it something you had in the back of your mind or just a spur of the moment thing?


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Well iv trained on and off for years yannyboy and people have mentioned in the past that i should consider it but i kept putting it off cos i had the fear hehe so when these guys suggested it i just thought bugger it ill try it and see how i get on, its now or never kinda thing .


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lorraine said:


> Well iv trained on and off for years yannyboy and people have mentioned in the past that i should consider it but i kept putting it off cos i had the fear hehe so when these guys suggested it i just thought bugger it ill try it and see how i get on, its now or never kinda thing .


Go for it, I'm gonna hopefully step on stage next year


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

thanks ill let you know how i get on , fingers crossed tho


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to forum Lorraine!!!


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

hey meeky im a small, or an 8

thanks talk soon

L


----------



## ruffpuppy (May 6, 2012)

Hi guys, just disvovered this site 5 mins ago so am a VERY new boy. Will get around to filling in a profile in the mean time just having a mooch around and seeing what's on offer. Who are the guys I should pay attention to?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

ruffpuppy said:


> Hi guys, just disvovered this site 5 mins ago so am a VERY new boy. Will get around to filling in a profile in the mean time just having a mooch around and seeing what's on offer. Who are the guys I should pay attention to?


MEEKY, he's the man, lol

No, we are all here to help!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Meeky what an absoloute gem you are.


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Meeky thats fantastic thankyou sooooo much , ill get on to it. ehm what gym is it iv too go to tho on tuesday ?? hehehe and ill let u all know how im getting on woohoo hehe x


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Ilene when she showed


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right you know the london rd and the templetons buisness centre at the green And it call venice tel 0141 554 7184 ask for Ilene Mind a gr8 looking guy sent you he he lol lmao


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm very concerned you love yannys boxers and know waaaay to much about bikinis lmao


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> Right you know the london rd and the templetons buisness centre at the green And it call venice tel 0141 554 7184 ask for Ilene Mind a gr8 looking guy sent you he he lol lmao


right what hv use done to this young lady's thread Jordan ur the youngish and don't know better But doggy ur the oldest on here and should know better lmao lol


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

I know venice meeky, never been in it but heard its good. have i to phone her first then??? or just appear ay 5.45?? hey im liking the pic that doggy of u guys working out, hope to see that tuesday lol . i got a hold of that girl for bikini so looks like ill have it for sunday. iv to call her back tomorrow and get it sorted. thanks again lotsa help


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

right pal she knows ur coming And her pal does figure I have spoke to her to day And she do her best to help you girl Hope you know i got slag for this lmao any time pal Hope it goes well


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Hey meeky tried to pm you but no luck so it was just to say thankyou again for your help , i seen eillen tonight and derek, such lovely lovely people and i felt better afterwards and im looking forward too sunday, think eileen is going too it too so mind give big shouts for me hehe oh and i told her gorgeous ian sent me as requested lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Meeky text me yesterday and said to wish the new girl lots of luck for the comp


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

doggy said:


> Hi Lorraine. Meeky has been banned but he wishes you well. I speak to him daily so if you need to pass on a message you still can.


hey doggy if u could just tell him what I posted earlier that would be great and thankyou for his prompt help Hehe thanks doggy. L


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Lorraine!

:rockon:

Welcome to the forum! I'm female but I didn't compete in UKBFF but don't panic!!! You'll get the help you need


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

that's good hopefully they think I'm in good enough condition then . Big waves and shouts I hope Hehe thanks for passing on the messages doggy ;-) L


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lorraine said:


> that's good hopefully they think I'm in good enough condition then . Big waves and shouts I hope Hehe thanks for passing on the messages doggy ;-) L


Well if they feel you are good enough, then you should be fine

All the best for the weekend!


----------



## gillian (Mar 26, 2012)

hi Lorraine I am a friend of meekys I may see you on Sunday if I get time off work And if he treats me he he lol Best of luck


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks galliance hope to see u there then  L


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Morning guys , I would just to to say thanks to u all for all ur encouragement and help ,you all make this a great site to be part of . So thanks and hopefully I'll have good news too report to u on Monday . L x x


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

lorraine said:


> Thanks galliance hope to see u there then  L


Ment to say Gillian , trying to reply from mobile not good when half asleep Hehe x


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

lorraine said:


> Morning guys , I would just to to say thanks to u all for all ur encouragement and help ,you all make this a great site to be part of . So thanks and hopefully I'll have good news too report to u on Monday . L x x


Well done wbatever the outcome

Just to get up there is a achievement


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Hey guys well I made it to paisley yesterday for the Scottish and placed second , I was just a wee but to hard for first place as they were looking for a softer look but not too bad for being thrown in at the deep end x


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Have you got a place at the finals?

Well done on getting up there though!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

lorraine said:


> Hey guys well I made it to paisley yesterday for the Scottish and placed second , I was just a wee but to hard for first place as they were looking for a softer look but not too bad for being thrown in at the deep end x


Well done!!!!


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

thankyou ye that's me going to british in October now


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Woo hoo!

Great stuff.


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Thankyou :-}


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Sorry I don't but if u go to testosteronemuscle.Co.uk and click on the Scottish and go to page 13 u will see some . I'm the wee one with the short blonde hair and blue bikini Hehe x


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Lol ye he sounds nuts but nice Hehe. Tell him I was asking after him and I'll keep him posted on the outcome of bnbf when I do it in 3 Weeks


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You look great, nicest shape in my view. I had been wondering if I'd be suited to BF but think like you I'd be too hard so I'll be heading off to Trained I think. Are you doing Figure or Physique at BNBF?


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

lancashirerose said:


> You look great, nicest shape in my view. I had been wondering if I'd be suited to BF but think like you I'd be too hard so I'll be heading off to Trained I think. Are you doing Figure or Physique at BNBF?


 thanks. Don't know what I'm doing yet I'll decide on the day I think when is ur comp?


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Aw thanks guys for ur kind feedback . I appreciate it . meeky sounds mad lol maybe I'll meet him someday I'm ment to be going to his gym for a training sesh at some point ;-)


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

lorraine said:


> thanks. Don't know what I'm doing yet I'll decide on the day I think when is ur comp?


My next comp is 2nd June, NABBA British. I've competed twice so far Lakes Classic and just did the NABBA Northwest to qualify.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lancashirerose said:


> My next comp is 2nd June, NABBA British. I've competed twice so far Lakes Classic and just did the NABBA Northwest to qualify.


My prep guy Paul Ehren is competing in the over 50's, might try and get up there to watch him


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Lorraine

Was that your first show? Sorry, haven't read whole thread! Ooops...

Condition looks great btw...


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Hi Dorsey That was m I first show . It was a very last min thing and thought id just use it as practice to see what they're all about before I done bnbf but it worked out better than I thought he he


----------



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

lancashirerose said:


> My next comp is 2nd June, NABBA British. I've competed twice so far Lakes Classic and just did the NABBA Northwest to qualify.


Hey that's great ur at the british, are u enjoying it? How u finding the dieting? And what category is it u do ?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Lorraine have you be posting I am back so get on here and start posting, love ur pics lol


----------



## figurecompetitor (Aug 13, 2012)

I was searching the same. But now it is solved.


----------

